# Crockpot and Cheese Wax



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone use a crockpot to melt cheese wax and does it work well, or does it not get hot enough? Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## twospirit (May 25, 2010)

As the goal is to get the wax as hot as possible so as to kill bacteria that exists on the cheese surface, I would think that a double boiler would be the best method.

Michael


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've done it with a crock pot..nice to be able to just put the lid on ans sit aside til next time...


----------

